# Intransitive / transitive / reflexive verb



## SrGilberto

I asked a question not long ago about the difference in transitive verb and an intransitive verb.

Now I'm running across something called a "reflexive" verb.

What is a "reflexive" verb.  Is it different from a "transitive" verb?

My highest regards,
SrG


----------



## Artrella

SrGilberto said:
			
		

> I asked a question not long ago about the difference in transitive verb and an intransitive verb.
> 
> Now I'm running across something called a "reflexive" verb.
> 
> What is a "reflexive" verb.  Is it different from a "transitive" verb?
> 
> My highest regards,
> SrG





SrGilberto, there is a classification of verbs according to the compulsory need for an object.  As regards this need we can say that there are two kinds of verbs:

 1) *Transitive verbs*: Those who need a complement (in/direct object) to make the sentence meaningful.  These verbs can be turned into the passive voice
Within this classification you also have subclassifications (monotransitive, 
bitransitive)

Eg, 

-  _I bought a car yesterday_.>>>> "a car" is the complement to the verb "bought">>> this complement (direct object) has to be placed here.  Otherwise the sentence would not make sense>>>> * I bought... ???
In this case the verb is MONOTRANSITIVE >> only one complement is required.

- _Shakespeare wrote Romeo and Juliet _ >>>same case as the previous one<<<
* Shakespeare wrote...??? what??? you need the complement "Romeo and Juliet"
PASSIVE VOICE >>> Romeo and Juliet was written by Shakespeare


- _John gave a book to Peter/ John gave Peter a book _ >>>> here you have two complements "a book" and "Peter">>>> this is a BITRANSITIVE VERB
* John gave a book....??? (to whom??? you need this information to make the sentence meaningful)<<<<<  John gave Peter.... (????) what???>>>> you need the other complement "a book" >>>> So that is why these verbs are called BITRANSITIVE>>>> THEY NEED TWO OBJECTS


 2) *Intransitive verbs*: They don't need a complement, and cannot be turned into the passive voice.

Eg,

- Prices rose
- John stumbled
- He is sleeping


By reflexive verbs, I assume you mean this (??)

- I wash myself
- Help yourself!

Bye, Art


----------



## SrGilberto

The use of "yourself", "myself", "ourselves", "herself", etc in conjunction with the verb seems to be a good clue of what a "reflexive verb" is, huh?

Thanks, this helps,

Regards,
SrG


----------



## gissela

Hola!!

Quisiera que me ayudaran a tratar de encontrar una diferencia entre los verbos transitivos e intransitivos, lo que me confunde mas aun es que en varios casos un mismo verbo puede ser tanto transitivo como intransitivo.

Muchas gracias por si ayuda


----------



## supercrom

¡Hola, connacional!

La diferencia principal entre los verbos transitivos e intransitivos es que los primeros poseen objeto directo (y opcionalmente un objeto indirecto), mientros que en los últimos sólo podemos encontrar en sujeto (y tal vez un adverbio). Estos verbos representan acciones.

*Verbo transitivo:*
Sujeto + verbo + OD (+ OI)
El que hace la acción + la acción + quien recibe la acción (...)

*Verbo intransitivo:*
Sujeto + verbo (+ complemento)
Quien hace la acción + la acción (no hay receptor de la acción)

*Ejemplos con verbo transitivo*

Jacinta vio a su alumno.

donde:
_Jacinta_ es el sujeto.
_vio_ es el VT.
_a su alumno_ es el OD (recibe la acción de ver).​Gladys me besa mucho.
_Gladys_ es el sujeto.
_me_ es el OD (se refiere a mi, recibo los besos).
_vio_ es el VT.
_mucho_ es el adverbio de cantidad (¿Cuánto?).​Nilda cocina algo sabroso.
_Nilda_ es el sujeto.
_cocina_ el es VT.
_algo_ _sabroso_ es el OD (lo que cocina Nilda).​*Ejemplos con verbo intransitivo*

Paco duerme poco.
_Paco_ es el sujeto.
_duerme_ es el VI.
_poco_ es el adverbio de cantidad.​Alexis camina hacia el colegio todos los días.
_Alexis_ es el sujeto.
_camina_ es el VI.
_hacia_ _el colegio_ es Complemento Circunstancial de lugar (¿dónde?).
_todos los días_ es Complemento Circunstancial de tiempo (¿cuándo?).​*CROM*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Espero que este hilo  les ayude a los demas.


----------



## Outsider

A verb is *transitive* when it has an object (or objects). Consider the sentence: "I told James to come and visit me in London".

Ask yourself: what is the main action talked about here?

"I *told* James..." The main action is "to tell"; this is a verb.

Now, who or what practises this action?

"I" do. The *subject* is "I".

And what was it that was told by me?

"To come and visit me (in London)". This is the *direct object*.

And whom did I tell "to come and visit me in London"?

"James." This is the *indirect object*.

Some verbs only have a direct object, and some verbs have no object at all. For instance, if I say "I woke up happy this morning", the main action is "to wake up", and it doesn't take any object. I didn't wake up _someone_ or _something_. I just woke up. So this verb has no objects, only a subject who "wakes up"; it is an *intransitive verb*.

Two words of caution:

1) Sometimes, the object is not explicitly stated, but merely implicit from the context. The sentence is regarded as "incomplete", or "abbreviated". E.g.:

_'Did you tell James to come and visit us when he came to London?'
'I told him.'_

In the second sentence, the direct object, "to come and visit us when he comes to London", has been omitted, since it is clear from the context.

2) The same verb can sometimes be intransitive, and other times transitive. For instance, I could also say: "I woke up James this morning". In this case, the verb "to wake up" would have an object, James, who "I woke up", so it would be transitive.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Outsider

SrGilberto said:
			
		

> The use of "yourself", "myself", "ourselves", "herself", etc in conjunction with the verb seems to be a good clue of what a "reflexive verb" is, huh?
> 
> Thanks, this helps,
> 
> Regards,
> SrG


A verb is called reflexive when its object is identical to its subject. For instance, "*I* wash *myself*", or "*She* watched *herself* in the mirror".

Sometimes, though, reflexivity is merely conventional. E.g.:, if I say that  "*I* enjoyed *myself* at the party, last night", I probably don't mean that what I enjoyed at the part was _myself_! This is just a manner of speaking.

Many verbs are simple in English, but conventionally reflexive in Spanish. For instance, _olvidar*se*_ means "to forget", _llamar*se* means "to be called"_. You must say _"*Me* llamo Juan"_ , never _"Llamo Juan"_ .


----------



## Rayines

Para agregar a lo que ya dijeron los forer@s:

*Verbos transitivos*: Son los verbos cuyo significado exige la presencia de un agente que realiza la acción, y un paciente que la recibe:
Llevé mi dinero al banco.
Ellos lavaron con esmero los pisos.

*Verbos reflexivos*:
Expresan una acción realizada por el sujeto, la cual recae sobre él mismo; exigen la presencia de los siguientes pronombres: _me, te, se, nos, os_.
Me baño con esencia de flores.
Se despertó muy temprano.

Fuente: Gramática Larousse.


----------



## funnydeal

gissela said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> 
> Quisiera que me ayudaran a tratar de encontrar una diferencia entre los verbos transitivos e intransitivos, lo que me confunde mas aun es que en varios casos un mismo verbo puede ser tanto transitivo como intransitivo.
> 
> Muchas gracias por si ayuda




Casualmente y casi a la misma hora se abrieron dos "threads" con la misma pregunta" he unido ambos threads para que sólo se responda en uno solo.


----------



## Outsider

SrGilberto said:
			
		

> I asked a question not long ago about the difference in transitive verb and an intransitive verb.


That was here, by the way.


----------



## Mayi

Hola gissela,

Hay verbos como ver, oír, sentir, oler, hablar, escribir, etc. que pueden ser tanto transitivos como intransitivos.
Ejemplo:
a. ¿Qué hace él?   Él ve.(no es ciego) (intransitivo porque no hay objeto)  
b. ¿Qué ves?        Veo los programas. (transitivo porque hay un objeto)

a. ¿Cómo oye ella?   Ella oye bien. (intransitivo)
b. ¿Qué oye ella?     Ella oye las noticias. (transitivo)

a. ¿Cómo /cuánto hablan ellos?   Ellos hablan mucho. (intransitivo)
b. ¿Qué hablan muy bien ellos?   Ellos hablan muy bien español. (transitivo)

Espero que esto y lo que aporten los demás te ayude.




			
				gissela said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> 
> Quisiera que me ayudaran a tratar de encontrar una diferencia entre los verbos transitivos e intransitivos, lo que me confunde mas aun es que en varios casos un mismo verbo puede ser tanto transitivo como intransitivo.
> 
> Muchas gracias por si ayuda


----------



## darkpepe

Sorry to bump this thread, but there's one question unanswered:
Are (In)Transitive verbs in English (in)transitive in Spanish as well?

To sleep and dormir for example:
Is it correct to say: "Yo duermo al niño."? In which case sleep wouldn't be intransitive in Spanish.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jivemu

darkpepe said:


> Are (In)Transitive verbs in English (in)transitive in Spanish as well?


Most verbs are, but not all of them.
Contact them (transitive) -> contacta *con* ellos (intransitive)
Listen *to* music (intransitive) -> escucha música (transitive)

Saludos.


----------



## Forero

¡Hola forsistas!

One minor correction:



Artrella said:


> 1) *Transitive verbs*: those who *that* need a complement (in/direct object) to make the sentence meaningful.



_Who_ is only used for persons and personifications.


----------



## Deef

Outsider said:


> A verb is *transitive* when it has an object (or objects). Consider the sentence: "I told James to come and visit me in London".
> 
> Ask yourself: what is the main action talked about here?
> 
> "I *told* James..." The main action is "to tell"; this is a verb.
> 
> Now, who or what practises this action?
> 
> "I" do. The *subject* is "I".
> 
> And what was it that was told by me?
> 
> "To come and visit me (in London)". This is the *direct object*.
> 
> And whom did I tell "to come and visit me in London"?
> 
> "James." This is the *indirect object*.




Long and old I know, but I want to point this out. Isn't JAMES the direct object? As far as I knew, the difference between TELL and SAY is that with TELL, the person is the direct object, and with SAY, the words spoken are.
"Come and visit me" was not told, it was said. James was told.


----------



## lazarus1907

Mayi said:


> a. ¿Qué hace él?   Él ve.(no es ciego) (intransitivo porque no hay objeto)


El verbo "ver" sí funciona como intransitivo, pero el verbo "hacer" en la pregunta sí es transitivo.


----------



## Forero

Deef said:


> Long and old I know, but I want to point this out. Isn't JAMES the direct object? As far as I knew, the difference between TELL and SAY is that with TELL, the person is the direct object, and with SAY, the words spoken are.
> "Come and visit me" was not told, it was said. James was told.



Welcome to the forum, Deef.

I believe "James" is the indirect object.  With "say", the verb would have only one object, but with "tell", it has two.  When a verb has two objects in the pattern of "give", the first one (usually a person) is the indirect one.

"Say something (to someone)."  (Someone would be the object of "to", not an object of "say".)
"Tell someone something." (No preposition.  Two verbal objects.  Same structure as "Give someone something.")

If English made the distinction between dative and accusative, "James" would be in dative case and "something" would be in accusative case.


----------



## Deef

Ah yeah..
I told <clause> to James.

In this case, asking "Told what/who?" wasn't making it clearer for me. I feel enlightened.


----------



## virgilio

SrGilberto,
              The adjective "reflexive" (from the Latin verb "reflectere"(to bend back)) is used to describe oblique (that is, non-nominative) pronouns which refer to same person or thing as the nominative (_aka _'subject') does.
It's a little like what would happen if you threw the dishwater into a strong wind. It would blow back in your face.
So the verb 'goes out', so to speak, from the nominative looking for an object and bends back and homes in and impacts on the accusative, only nominative and accusative are in this case the same person (or thing).
This is, I believe, the only exception to the rule that substantives *in apposition to* one another must share the same case.

Hope this helps
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## lineaadicional

supercrom said:


> ¡Hola, connacional!
> 
> La diferencia principal entre los verbos transitivos e intransitivos es que los primeros poseen objeto directo (y opcionalmente un objeto indirecto), mientros que en los últimos sólo podemos encontrar en sujeto (y tal vez un adverbio). Estos verbos representan acciones.
> 
> *Verbo transitivo:*
> Sujeto + verbo + OD (+ OI)
> El que hace la acción + la acción + quien recibe la acción (...)
> 
> *Verbo intransitivo:*
> Sujeto + verbo (+ complemento)
> Quien hace la acción + la acción (no hay receptor de la acción)
> 
> *Ejemplos con verbo transitivo*
> 
> Jacinta vio a su alumno.
> 
> 
> donde:_Jacinta_ es el sujeto.​
> _vio_ es el VT.​
> _a su alumno_ es el OD (recibe la acción de ver).​
> Gladys me besa mucho._Gladys_ es el sujeto.​
> _me_ es el OD (se refiere a mi, recibo los besos).​
> _vio_ es el VT.​
> _mucho_ es el adverbio de cantidad (¿Cuánto?).​
> Nilda cocina algo sabroso._Nilda_ es el sujeto.​
> _cocina_ el es VT.​
> _algo_ _sabroso_ es el OD (lo que cocina Nilda).​*Ejemplos con verbo intransitivo*
> 
> 
> Paco duerme poco._Paco_ es el sujeto.​
> _duerme_ es el VI.​
> _poco_ es el adverbio de cantidad.​
> Alexis camina hacia el colegio todos los días._Alexis_ es el sujeto.​
> _camina_ es el VI.​
> _hacia_ _el colegio_ es Complemento Circunstancial de lugar (¿dónde?).​
> _todos los días_ es Complemento Circunstancial de tiempo (¿cuándo?).​*CROM*


 
Yo aquí tampoco entiendo bien. Aunque hablo español y sé un poco de gramática. Dijiste que los intransitivos no necesitan complemento, en este caso *dormir*. Por ejemplo, si yo duermo a la niña ¿se convierte en transitivo puesto que tengo ya el objeto directo?

--Paco duerme a la niña--

Ahora, ¿el transitivo puede llegar a ser intransitivo si lo dejamos sin el objeto? Por ejemplo:

¿Qué hace María? —María cocina (o está cocinando)

Sáquenme de esa duda.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lineaadicional said:


> ... los [verbos] intransitivos no necesitan complemento, en este caso *dormir*. Por ejemplo, si yo duermo a la niña ¿se convierte en transitivo puesto que tengo ya el objeto directo?
> 
> --Paco duerme a la niña--


Efectivamente. Se dice que dormir se ha _transitivizado_.


lineaadicional said:


> Ahora, ¿el transitivo puede llegar a ser intransitivo si lo dejamos sin el objeto? Por ejemplo:
> 
> ¿Qué hace María? —María cocina (o está cocinando)
> 
> Sáquenme de esa duda.
> Muchas gracias


Sí. Puede ocurrir. Mira la definición de la DRAE:

*cocinar**.* (Del lat. _coquināre_).
* 1.     * _transitivo_. Guisar, aderezar los alimentos. _Usado también como intransitivo._

Un caso muy parecido es el uso absoluto de un verbo:

*4. uso absoluto de un verbo.* Un verbo transitivo está usado como absoluto cuando no aparece expreso en el enunciado su complemento directo, por ser este consabido o porque no se quiere restringir su significado. Así, _disparar,_ _escribir _y _oír_ son verbos transitivos usados como absolutos en _Disparé contra la pared;_ _Todas las semanas escribo a mis padres;_ _Oigo mal por el oído izquierdo._
_DPD.
_


Un saludo.


Pedro.


----------



## lineaadicional

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Efectivamente. Se dice que dormir se ha _transitivizado_.
> 
> Sí. Puede ocurrir. Mira la definición de la DRAE:
> 
> *cocinar**.* (Del lat. _coquināre_).
> *1. *_transitivo_. Guisar, aderezar los alimentos. _Usado también como intransitivo._
> 
> Un caso muy parecido es el uso absoluto de un verbo:
> 
> *4. uso absoluto de un verbo.* Un verbo transitivo está usado como absoluto cuando no aparece expreso en el enunciado su complemento directo, por ser este consabido o porque no se quiere restringir su significado. Así, _disparar,_ _escribir _y _oír_ son verbos transitivos usados como absolutos en _Disparé contra la pared;_ _Todas las semanas escribo a mis padres;_ _Oigo mal por el oído izquierdo._
> _DPD._
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> 
> Pedro.


 
¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!


----------



## virgilio

As far as their transitivity is concerned, verbs may be thought of as like stars or suns in space.
Sun A (like our own sun, for instance) radiates its energy outwards in all directions and its energy beams find in their path planets, which they strike, warming and energising them.
Transitive verbs are like these stars for they send out their verbal energy and that energy impacts on an object or objects (a Latin word (objectum) meaning "something placed in the path of something else") in the verb's path.

Sun B on the other hand radiates its energy outwards in all directions but its energy beams find no planets in their path and so its energy just 'gets lost' in space.

Like this sun are intransitive verbs for they send out their verbal energy but those energy beams find no objects in their path which they may strike.

Just a simile which occurred to me.
Virgilio


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
I'll try to explain it shortly and in general terms:

*A.* Verbs with *Intransitive* *function* denote a simple action and it could be not necessary to ad anything else except complements to give a better the idea:

Correr-> Corro = I run, I go fast, I flow (Ok, imagine the latter was said by a talking river).
Correr-> Corremos tan felices entre los árboles = We  run, so happy, through the trees.

*B.* Verbs with *Transitive* *function* always perform an effect in an object:

Correr el sofá = to move the couch (from one place to another).

*C.* A *Reflexive* *function* is got when adding reflexive pronouns (me, te, se,nos, os) and it is use to mean that the actor and "victim" of the action is the same subject. 

Mostrarse-> Si *te* muestras, te veré *=* If you show yourself, I'll see you.

NOTE: verbs with reflexive pronouns have several other uses besides the reflexive function.

Oops! It was supposed to be short.
Bye.


----------



## dennis5pia

hola...

cual es el critero para clasificar los verbos en transitivos e intransitivos?

ya que hay verbos que pueden ser tanto transitivos como intransitivos.

por ejemplo el verbo "to lie" (mentir) se dice que es intransitivo. si bien se puede decir "I lie" (yo miento), no hay ningun transito, pero tambien se podria decir "she lied to me" (ella me mintio). corrijanme si estoy equivocado, pero me parece que en este caso la accion del verbo si transita.


----------



## obz

Intransitivos no _requieren_ tránsitos, pero pueden tenerlos.
Transitivos los exigen.


----------



## dennis5pia

ok. pero todavia hay algo que me intriga. Se dice que el verbo "TO TELL" es "TRANSITIVO" mas el otro dia mientras veia television escuche una oracion con este verbo que a mi entender no tiene transito. la oracion era: to soon to tell.

¿Alguien me puede explicar donde esta el transito aqui?


----------



## Forero

Este es un uso intransitivo de _tell_.

_Too soon to tell_ = Demasiado temprano para ver/saber.


----------



## dennis5pia

Forero said:


> Este es un uso intransitivo de _tell_.
> 
> _Too soon to tell_ = Demasiado temprano para ver/saber.



exacto. por eso digo que si los transitivos siempre tienen que ser transitivos, como dice obz, entonces "to tell" deberia de estar clasificado como intransitivo, ya que puede ser ambas cosas. A no ser que como mayormente es transitivo, por eso este clasificado en esta categoria...


----------

